# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Glenda Mitchell

## tammyy2j

This not a spoiler but i posted here incase anyone has scoop.

Does anyone think that Roxy and Ronnie's mum Glenda Mitchell will show up. I hope she does and punches Peggy. 

I think Amanda Redman would be perfect to play her

----------


## Chloe O'brien

We don't want anymore Mitchells we want to get rid of them.

----------


## Bad Wolf

amanda redman is far toooooo young!!!!!!

----------


## Curly19

Glenda Is In Australia She Had To Get Away From Archie  So I Dont Know Maybe

----------


## lizann

I doubt Amanda Redman would join Eastenders and i agree as previously said she is too young maybe Felicity Kendall or Jane Asher

----------


## Bad Wolf

jane asher is going to get with nigel from ee who is now in holby i hope!!

----------


## Perdita

> amanda redman is far toooooo young!!!!!!


She is not, she is in her 60s, surely

----------


## Bad Wolf

she looks young!  in old tricks, she only looks late 40's???????

----------


## Perdita

She is only 49 - I think it is because of the fellas being so much older that I thought she was as old as they are. Sorry Amanda

----------


## Abbie

nah they wouldn't bring in another one surely

----------


## di marco

i think she might come into it at some point, even if its only for a few epis and not a permanent character, just cos shes been talked about a lot and we are starting to know more about her and why she moved away

----------


## Abbie

Yeah that could be true, I mean I love the Mitchells and all, but dont want another at the moment

----------


## di marco

> Yeah that could be true, I mean I love the Mitchells and all, but dont want another at the moment


i dont think they will come in yet, probably not til next year at the earliest, i think they will let archie settle in first and get the whole roxy/sean/jack baby storyline out the way

----------


## JustJodi

> amanda redman is far toooooo young!!!!!!


*her given date of birth on line is 
 12/8/1959*

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> amanda redman is far toooooo young!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *her given date of birth on line is* 
> *12/8/1959*


*and your point is??*

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> ...


*she is too young to play Ronnie and Roxy's mom
*

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


oh right! well yes i supose she would unless she had her very young

----------


## red47

how about a traditional mitchell xmas then glenda mitchell walking in just as they are rising there glasses for a toast???? 
now theres an idea!!!!!
ronnie wearing the cheesist of grins as well lol :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

I think Glenda could turn up. She had to get away because of Archie, but he has been violent towards Ronnie on screen already and being engaged to Peggy he's just getting his feet under the table really, so maybe she'll try to ensure that he can't hurt Ronnie and Roxy again.

----------


## lizann

Does Glenda have a good relationship with her daughters Ronnie and Roxy? 

I get the impression she does not.

Amanda Redman born 12 August 1959 so she is 49

How old is Ronnie and Roxy suppose to be?

Sandra Dickinson would be a good choice

----------


## di marco

> Does Glenda have a good relationship with her daughters Ronnie and Roxy?


im not sure, although i think ronnie gets along with her better than roxy does, as i remember in an epi a few months ago, ronnie said (i think to peggy) about how their mum sends them cards and ronnie keeps hers in a drawer but roxy throws hers away as she thinks their mum abandoned them, something like that anyway




> How old is Ronnie and Roxy suppose to be?


when roxy had her bday near the beginning of the year, it was said she was 30, i think ronnie is 34

----------


## sindydoll

roxy had her 30th this year

----------


## alan45

> amanda redman is far toooooo young!!!!!!


and an excellent actress. I can hardly see her playing second fiddle to a washed up has been like Barbara Windsor.

----------


## Perdita

But in the life of the thespians, they can't always be too choosy, if they have bills to pay and no offers of work coming in, they sign up for things they might not normally would chose to do.

----------


## alan45

Amanda Redman is a superb actress and I cant see her begging for work or lowering her standards to appear on Eastenders

----------


## lizann

How about Claire King but is she too young

She played Kim Tate brillantly on Emmerdale

----------


## di marco

i reckon its got to be someone whos about 55 - 60yrs old (at least), seeing as ronnies 34

----------


## tammyy2j

What about Cherie Lunghi - she is doing well on Strictly Come Dancing

----------


## Timalay

Do you think we'll ever Roxy's and Ronnie's mother turn up and stir things up?  I for one would love it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where does their mum live? Ive never even thought about her strangely enough!

----------


## Bryan

i dunno what the story is behind her and why shes never been apart of their lives. im sure they wouldnt be jumping over hoops to meet her.

----------


## sindydoll

never actually heard of her! i hope they dont bring another mitchell in

----------


## Perdita

I am sure she will turn up sooner or later

----------


## LostVoodoo

have i imagined that she moved to Australia?

----------


## lizann

In August 2009, Sunday tabloid The Mail on Sunday acquired a copy of Amanda Redman's birth certificate and reported her year of birth as 1957. Redman had previously claimed to be two years younger than she is.

I doubt she'd join the soap 

Surely Glenda might come see the girls when Archie dies

----------


## Perdita

Well, she has never bothered to see her daughters until now, has never met baby Amy, but the death of the ex-husband might, of course, bring her out of her hiding hole. Especially if there now is a pub in the family.

----------


## Kim

I don't think Glenda will be as young as some of the actresses mentioned. If she was, I'm sure there would have been some comment from Ronnie about Archie being a hypocrite saying that she was too young to keep Amy/Danielle; that would've meant that Glenda wasn't very old when she had Ronnie. 

I hope she does turn up at some point; as Ronnie doesn't seem to blame Glenda for leaving, I think she could help her. I'd also like to see her reaction to Archie telling Ronnie that Amy/Danielle was dead, and him making Ronnie give her away in the first place if she doesn't already know about it.

----------


## Curly19

Glenda was 26 when she had Ronnie and she was 30 when she had Roxy

----------


## Hannelene

I read today about Glenda Mitchell and who would be filling the role here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...er-Glenda.html

----------

tammyy2j (21-10-2009)

----------

